# Firefox issues this weekend?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems? I keep coming up with blank pages and have to hit refresh about 8 times before the page will come up.

I thought it might be our ISP but I switched over to IE and it's working perfectly (if that's possible... LOL).


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Clear the cache


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried that last night and it was still the same....

I'm running 1.0.7 right now and see there's a new 1.0.8 version (I think that's what it was) out now. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jan...1.5.0.2 is the latest!


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I have more or less the opposite problem, works great in FF but extremely slow in IE, but it has always been like this for me.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike. I guess after looking again I'm currently using 1.5.0.

It turns out it must be an ISP problem since the next time I tried IE it did the same thing.


----------

